# Hazeworks Crush Launch & Cloud Comp - Sir Vape



## Sir Vape (17/5/17)

*


*

*Join Hazeworks and Sir Vape for the launch of Crush.*

*CRUSH
A symphony of succulent chilled melons.


Mr Hazeworks will be in-store on Saturday and Crush will be available on the day for tasting.

Cloud Comp will kick off at 11am and there will be prizes for 1st, 2nd and 3rd place compliments of Hazeworks & Sir Vape.
Please mail craig@sirvape.co.za to register and for comp details.

Venue: Sir Vape
Address: Shop 1 Cowey House, 136 Cowey Rd, Morningside, Durban
Time: 9:00am - 1:30pm

Cloud Comp, Giveaways and More ...

*​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/5/17)

I didn't take pics at the gathering because I was too busy buying vape mail and judging the cloud compo but here is a shot of me when I got home in my Crushing T-Shirt with Crushin in my Billet Box! Yum!



Then here is a pic with me playing with my eVic Mini and Icon RDA with VCT inside!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Silver (20/5/17)

Shirt looks great Rob!
How you finding the new juice?


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/5/17)

Silver said:


> Shirt looks great Rob!
> How you finding the new juice?



Crusin is really nice Hi Ho @Silver. IT even made it into a BB which must tell you something.  It's a sweetish green melon menthol...

Reactions: Like 1


----------

